# Got my surgery date, now I'm scared.



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I got the dreaded call today from my doctors office telling me when my surgery was scheduled for. Ready for this. May 9th. As in next wednesday. When she told me I went "oh my God, that's quick" LOL. So she said that there was a cancellation so she put me in the slot because it was either that or we were looking at quite a few months from now and doc didn't want me to wait that long. Can you believe it? I thought I would have more time to prepare myself for it. So now I am really scared and nervous, my IBS is working overtime today which is a really bad thing because my son has a baseball game tonight, the first one and since I will be out for most of them I want to go to this one. Hopefully stomach will calm down quite a bit by then. Wish me luck. Taking one day at a time Sandi


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sandi, that is quick. I got my appt. in 2 weeks and I thought that was fast. Don't worry everything will work out. If you're anything like me, the more time I have to think about it the worst I am. I think the sooner you have this operation the sooner you will start feeling better. Get yourself ready with prepared meals, packing your suitcase. A 2 piece nightie is handy I wore pants and a button down top. That way when the nurse comes to check your dressing you don't have to lift your nightie from your knees up. As for the nervousness I was the same. I ask the doc for a pill the night before the operation because I knew I would'nt be able to sleep. The interesting thing was when I woke up the next day I wasn't nervous at all. Hubby took me in and they ran all the preliminary tests and hooked me up and the next thing I knew I heard someone calling out my name. Just think Sandi, this time next week, no more periods, no more pain. Best wishes and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi,You will be just fine. Weener, is right. Think positive. No more pain, no more periods, no more feeling like sh-t! Believe me, it's worth it.Weener's suggestion of a comfortable, loose fitting top and bottom PJ type thing is ideal. I wore baggy, soft, jogging pants and a zip sweatshirt to and from the hospital. You may even feel more comfortable in one of those god-awful hospital gowns for the few days you will be there. That way, it's easier for the nurses to help you change your gown if you have to have your IV in for a few days. Just a thought.You will have a swollen abdomen and it will hurt, but the pain meds will help alot. And, be sure to take the pain meds as needed----try not to wait too long in between doses, or you'll actually be more uncomfortable. Don't worry, you won't get hooked on them. You will only need to take them for a week or so. And then you'll find that Advil or Tylenol will take enough of the edge off and you won't even need anything stronger.Keep us posted. We will want to know how you are doing.I send you my best for a sppedy recovery.Sincerely,Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Sandi, I don't post over here very often (just lurking today because my fibro is in high gear right now), anyway, I don't know what type of surgery you are having but assume it is a hysterectomy. If so, relax girl, it is the best thing I have ever done for myself. I felt so great after the surgery and do not regret it for even a second. I didn't even find the surgery and recovery painful, I was a little sore but that was it. The day I came home from the hospital I canned a bushel of peaches! Every month I am thankful that I had the surgery. If you are not having a hysterctomy ignore this post...lol....Good luck!


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Sandi,I haven't had a hysterectomy but every woman I know who has had one says it's the best thing they ever did! I think it's great that you are having it sooner rather than later. The anticipation of anything difficult is always worse than the actual event. Good luck and God bless.We're all pullin' for ya!love to all, mama-


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thank you all for your support. Only 2 days left. Yikes! I will definitely let you all know how things went when I get back and am able to sit long enough at the computer to type.Wish me luck!Sandi


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Good wishes coming your way Sandi. Will be thinking of you. Take your time to heal and when your feeling better let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi,HERE'S TO A SPEEDY RECOVERY !!You will be just fine. And think about how much better you are going to feel!







Good luck to you. I'm thinking of you and wishing you the best.Remember, YOU ARE NOT ALONE.Take care.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Godspeed sandyYou will do fine Debbie


----------

